# Changing CPU/PSU/Hard Drive



## Wolfus (Aug 28, 2007)

Hey guys, I've been looking to upgrade a few parts for my PC when the time is right. Here are my current specs (I'm hoping it's all accurate and detailed enough)

* Power Supply: TURBOLINK, Model: LC-A420ATX, Voltage: 230V (I think)
* Motherboard: ASUS A7V600, VIA KT600
* CPU: AMD Athlon, 1 Ghz
* RAM: 1024 MB
* Video Card: Nvidia GeForce 4 Ti 4600, AGP (128 MB)
* Hard Drive: QUANTUM FIREBALL CX20.4A (20 GB)
* Operating System: Windows XP Home Edition (w/SP2)

I'm hoping to spend between $0-$100 per part, but I know that isn't always possible unless you sacrifice quality.

Brands don't matter as much to me as long as it's reliable.

The only multi-tasking I'll be doing is using Windows Media Player, MSN, Ventrilo and whatever game I happen to be playing.

The MMORPG I play has low system requirements on the main page, but it seems like anything less than a dual core and 512 MB vid card will never give a perfect frame rate. (but I manage fine)

I don't want to endanger my system, so no overclocking.

Anyways, my main objective is to upgrade my CPU and my hard drive. I want to upgrade my PSU simply because I'm not sure it'd be able to handle a better CPU/Hard drive.

If anyone knows any reliable brands, cheap-yet-good products, and whatever else that fits in between... give me a shout.


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

Based on your current system, I'd say you're better off getting a whole new computer.

There "was" a system that was available for $389 at Dell, but that expired on 10-2-07.

http://forums.slickdeals.net/showthread.php?t=612218

There is a new one, but not as cheap:

Dell Vostro 400 Desktop: Core 2 Duo E4400 2.00 GHz, 1GB DDR2-667, 80GB HDD, DVD+/-RW, 128MB nVidia GeForce 8300GS, 20" Wide LCD, XP Home or Vista Home Basic $519 

http://forums.slickdeals.net/showthread.php?sduid=40053&t=622811&highlight=dell


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Unfortunately the good Barton Socket A processors are now really expensive. I would agree that you are better off building a new system.


----------



## Wolfus (Aug 28, 2007)

I guess frankenstein... I mean, my PC... should be replaced by now, eh?

I see what you're saying, but I was just trying to be cheap, ha ha ha (I guess all good PCs come with an appropriate price tag).

Is my PC really that bad?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Its not bad, just old. You can get a decent cheap Socket AM2 system now. We can help you out if you post a budget. :smile:


----------



## Wolfus (Aug 28, 2007)

Just to throw it out there (I can gather more cash with time) how much would $500 Canadian get me?

Hopefully something that is upgradable....


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

For building a new system, not much. If you reuse parts like the optical drive and case you could get something low end, but I would try to bump up the budget.


----------



## Wolfus (Aug 28, 2007)

So I'm guessing that $1000 would cover it?

And what about if I bought parts over time, still setting a goal for a new system but integrating it slowly instead of creating a new PC from scratch?

I know certain parts aren't compatible with others, so you'd have to give me some input in that regard.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Yeah, that would cover a nice upgrade.
Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3R ATX LGA775 Conroe P35 DDR2 1PCI-E16 3PCI-E1 SATA RAID Sound GBLAN Motherboard - $150
http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=24650&vpn=GA-P35-DS3R&manufacture=Gigabyte

Intel Core 2 Duo E6750 Dual Core Processor LGA775 Conroe 2.66GHZ 1333FSB 4MB Retail - $230
http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=25298&vpn=BX80557E6750&manufacture=Intel

Corsair XMS2 TWIN2X2048-6400 2GB 2X1GB PC2-6400 DDR2-800 CL 5-5-5-18 240PIN DIMM Dual Channel Memory - $90 (after rebate + combo deal)
http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=18581&vpn=TWIN2X2048-6400&manufacture=CORSAIR

Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 160GB Hard Drive SATA2 7200RPM 11MS 8MB Cache 5YR MFR Warranty - $75
http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=23509&vpn=ST3160815AS&manufacture=Seagate

MSI NX8600GTS-T2D256E OC DDR3 256MB 128BIT TV-OUT DUAL DVI-I PCI-E - $179
http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku111115435&vpn=NX8600GTS-T2D256E OC&manufacture=MSI

Thermaltake Toughpower 750W ATX12V 24PIN SLI/CROSSFIRE Ready ATX Power Supply 140MM Fan Active PFC - $193
http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=18634&vpn=W0117RU&manufacture=THERMALTAKE

Two things to think about. 

1. If you currently have an older case which doesn't have as much airflow, I would suggest getting a new one with better airflow like the Antec Nine Hundred

2. If you have an OEM version of XP currently, you can't transfer it to the new upgraded computer, you will have to buy a new one.


----------



## Wolfus (Aug 28, 2007)

Thank you very much for replying.

I was reading from a site I found on google...

http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/mainboards/display/asus-a7v600_7.html#sect2

It basically reviewed the same motherboard I'm using (and apparently it isn't that great) and they used certain hardware on the motherboard to test it.

_"This is our testbed configuration:

* Athlon XP 3200+ CPU;
* ASUS A7V600 mainboard;
* 2x256MB OCZ PC3700 EL DDR SDRAM;
* Seagate Barracuda ATA IV 40GB HDD;
* ATI RADEON 9700 PRO graphics card;
* Chipset driver: VIA Hyperion 4.48;
* Graphics driver: ATI Catalyst 3.6. "_

I'm not a hardware genius by any means, mind you. With some time, it would be possible to build a PC comprised of everything you posted, but what if I upgraded slowly? I have cords that will allow my mobo to support SATA, for example. (or so I think)

I have an authentic XP disc with SP2, so that part is ok. 

The ATI RADEON 9700 PRO graphics card is 128 MB, which is the same as my current GeForce card, and I have higher/better RAM than the ones they used in the testing. The CPU and the Hard Drive (two of the things I wanted to upgrade) are better in the test PC in comparison to mine (I noticed that they used a Seagate drive, similar to what you recommended).

Granted, I want to eventually surpass that test PC, but my wallet doesn't want me to, ha ha ha.

I understand that it is primarily my motherboard that stops me from getting the latest, high-end stuff, but it feels like my mobo still has some life in it and has potential for some nice upgrades.

Let's say I bought a solid CPU that would function both with the Gigabyte mobo you recommended and my ASUS... I'd be able to get a boost in performance and still contribute to the heavy $900+ upgrade with time. Is this kind of idea possible with any/all of the parts?

(and you showed a 750W power supply, lol... I thought 400W was a lot!)

Once again, thank you for your time. I know I probably sound like a huge nooby right now, but I'm trying to be as smart as I can with logic and previous knowledge, ha ha ha.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Here are the things you would need right away due to compatibility if you upgraded the motherboard:

Processor
RAM
Video Card
Power Supply

The other things you can upgrade later as necessary because the new motherboard will be backwards compatible with them. Keep in mind though that with that boar you can only have two IDE devices, meaning a hard drive and optical drive.


----------

